# Chittum Burl N DIWB



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2015)

Two new kits for me . A piece of Chittum burl that I got long ago in a purchase from @DRW on a Black TI Jr Aron and and some awesome DIWB from @barry richardson on a chrome/gold Jr. Abraham
Thanks for looking

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 12


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom your pens are plenty good enough to up your photo game. That's not a back-handed compliment. Your pen making skillz have really exploded since you have become a member here. I encourage you to do something I am too stupid to master and that is learn to take good photos. I can tell those are off the charts wonderful pens but good pics would really reveal it. .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 24, 2015)

Wow! They just keep getting more awesome! Both super classy

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Seaba (Jul 24, 2015)

Great looking pens Tom.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tom your pens are plenty good enough to up your photo game. That's not a back-handed compliment. Your pen making skillz have really exploded since you have become a member here. I encourage you to do something I am too stupid to master and that is learn to take good photos. I can tell those are off the charts wonderful pens but good pics would really reveal it. .



Thanks Kevin , hope to get a new phone in Oct and will try and figure out a better set up . I know my pics suck and don't do these justice .


----------



## Kevin (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom I only feel safe in giving unsolicited C & C on that because no one sux at photography as bad as me and I even took a class in HS. The pens are stunning.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 24, 2015)

Stunning pens, Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 24, 2015)

Tom, you did some kicka$$ work on those.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful pens Tom!

There are light tents on ebay for under $40.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Tom I only feel safe in giving unsolicited C & C on that because no one sux at photography as bad as me and I even took a class in HS. The pens are stunning.



Well you're one up on me in that dept cuz I didn't take any classes on photography and I don't mind the C&C one bit .

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tom, you did some kicka$$ work on those.



Thanks Ray, I really like both kits and the stabilized Chittum turned like a dream . Had to do a lil more work on the DIWB , but it was well worth it


----------



## El Guapo (Jul 24, 2015)

My goodness, Tom! You squeezed every ounce of beauty that those blanks had to offer. Off the charts, my man! Anytime you want some more coco, I'll send the lions share for one of your pens!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2015)

El Guapo said:


> My goodness, Tom! You squeezed every ounce of beauty that those blanks had to offer. Off the charts, my man! Anytime you want some more coco, I'll send the lions share for one of your pens!



Thanks Andrew !


----------



## SENC (Jul 24, 2015)

Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 24, 2015)

Karl_99 said:


> Beautiful pens Tom!
> 
> There are light tents on ebay for under $40.



Thanks, U mean my one man pop up wont work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jul 24, 2015)

Beautiful pens!

A cheap piece of gradient paper or even a sheet of gray cardboard would help you a bunch. Also, try using a stand for the camera/phone... It doesn't need to be an actual stand, but anything that steadies the camera will help make the image sharper.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 24, 2015)

If those pens are as good as the one you sent me, I know for a fact they are superbly finished.
The pic above I took with my phone. It's only 10 megapixels but I cleaned the lens with plain crest toothpaste and a q tip. 
I also set the auto focus on. And waited till the sun was on iit's way down. Most of my pix are taken outside in the afternoon sun so there is some glare but I try to turn the pen to an angle to keep to one spot on the pen instead of the whole glaring up.
Also...I get as close as possible to it keeping the phone resting on something. My hand, a lighter standing up. A roll of tape. Something to keep my shot steady....

Your work is off the charts Tom....

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jerry B (Jul 25, 2015)

absolutely stunning pens and can imagine what they look like in person, those woods are fabulous 
won't even comment on the photo skills as that's also where I have the most problems, and I've read manual a minimum dozen times 
I always warn people, I'm a professional wood worker, and just an amateur photographer .........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 25, 2015)

Looks well turned and finished from here.

Les


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> absolutely stunning pens and can imagine what they look like in person, those woods are fabulous
> won't even comment on the photo skills as that's also where I have the most problems, and I've read manual a minimum dozen times
> I always warn people, I'm a professional wood worker, and just an amateur photographer .........



Thanks Jerry, Awesome wood makes a big difference . I went ahead and ordered a photo tent set up from da Bay .


----------



## kris stratton (Jul 25, 2015)

The photo tent will help for sure but I have found that a nice spot outside about an hour before sunset works well,at least where I am in Texas anyways.experiment with that as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 25, 2015)

@Kevin is this better or worse ?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 25, 2015)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 25, 2015)

Not that you asked me but...I suggest a lighter colored background...not really white but a tanish color?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DRW (Jul 26, 2015)

Gorgeous Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DRW (Jul 26, 2015)

Gorgeous Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DRW (Jul 26, 2015)

Gorgeous Tom!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

